# Who exactly is Sam's "Gaffer"?



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, the tittle's pretty self-explanitory. Whoever he is, he's not very nice to poor master Samwise! (Even if he's right, half the time.)


----------



## Mormegil (Apr 23, 2002)

The 'Gaffer' is Sam's father. Hamfast Gamgee.


----------



## ILLOTRTM (Apr 23, 2002)

Seriously? No way? How could I have missed that? Exactly where is it mentioned? Well, he's not very nice!


----------



## Xanaphia (Apr 23, 2002)

I agree with ILLOTRTM, He isn't very nice! We were talking about it earlier and we couldn't figgure out where it said who it was.We probably just missed it. Why didn't anyone else call their fathers their Gaffers?


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 23, 2002)

The Gaffer is another name for 'the boss', which is how Sam would have referred to his good Pappy. The Gaffer is of the type of grumpy old man who would potter about his garden, watching the neighbours with suspicion and always staying close to his own kind. Not a bad soul, just not that well travelled or experienced in the ways of the world outside the confines of his own land. 

He liked his Tatters too, which is a good thing for Sam, cause he grew up to be a strong lad, fed on the best vegetables the Gaffer could grow.


----------



## Goldberry (Apr 24, 2002)

Chapter 1, "A Long-Expected Party", at about the 2nd page in a hardcover edition:

"No one had a more attentive audience than old Ham Gamgee, commonly known as the Gaffer...he had tended the garden at Bag End for forty years...Now that he was himself growing old and stiff in the joints, the job was mainly carried on by his youngest son, Sam Gamgee. Both father and son were on very friendly terms with Bilbo and Frodo."

Every time you read LoTR, you'll find something you missed on previous readings. For a real eye-opener, try it on tape.


----------



## tom_bombadil (Apr 26, 2002)

its his dad


----------



## Ancalagon (Apr 26, 2002)

Tell it like it is Tom


----------



## Sam_Gamgee (Apr 28, 2002)

its Sam's dad, yeah 100 posts!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oren (May 9, 2002)

It's Sam's father, Duh!


----------

